# Frustrated



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I am feeling incredibly frustrated with Kubrick the last couple of days. About five days ago we had window cleaners come to do the building and it completely freaked Kubrick out. He didn't growl or bark at all but he was really scared, tail tucked and walking around really low and hiding behind my legs. I did NOT encourage the behavior and kept talking in a happy voice about how the men were going to make our window cleaner and all of that. It took him about two hours before he felt even remotely comfortable in the house. He then seemed fine.

Ever since then, though, he has started to growl/bark at EVERY LITTLE NOISE. This is particularly annoying because we live in an apartment building and there are about six kids on our floor alone. I admit that some of them are brats (there is one in particular that likes to throw himself against our door and I have no idea why his parents don't make him stop), so I understand Kubrick grumbling about them, but even if someone just walks out of their door, he starts with the growling and barking.

I want to add that it's NOT annoying loud barking, it's more like a growling under his breath and little tiny "woofs." Perhaps I shouldn't find this annoying but I do... especially when he wakes me up at 6am because he's growling at some random noise he heard!

I try to make him stop by telling him no and also by ignoring him and neither of those work. I have even in my frustration put him in his crate for a minute. He comes out very apologetic (licks my hands and all that) and he won't do it again, but maybe 3 hours later he goes at it again.

I want to reiterate that in no way is he loud enough to bother any of my neighbors, he's just sort of voicing the fact that he is not happy but it's bothering me because he wakes me up with it and he does it at random times during the day.

Sorry if I sound ridiculous. I'm sure there's not much I can do about it, but I just needed to vent. Do you all think that this will pass because the window washer thing just happened? I really hope so!

Thanks for listening to me vent. I still do love Kubrick dearly but man is he annoying me today.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Lina,
Of course you still love him. You're allowed to get frustrated with him on occassion. Sedona does the low bark like that too. Sort of a bwoof sound.... She does it when she hears an odd sound outside or when there is something out of place that she doesn't understand, like my husband's wheelbarrow turned upside down. For some reason, round, face shaped objects can freak her out. 
I've never really done anything about her low bark except to tell her no and try to distract her. Even so, she still does it, but thankfully not that often. Sorry I'm not much help.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

He just needs a correction to pop him out of it--like a little finger bite around his neck with a firm "no" or "quiet".He really is probably just thinking he is protecting you,but a small correction several times should help him.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lina,
I can identify with you on this one  But not with my hav. Dora really listens well, the only time she has gone crazy and wouldn't listen to quiet- was with the possum and the ants that invaded our house. On the other hand I have the white monster who expresses EVERYTHING with SOUND! She is a barking monster. I tried what they said teaching her to bark on command- yeah that didn't help. She knows what quiet means but usually I really have to distract her. And then tell her good quiet. Not sure if that will work for you. When Belle is being a monster and you yell quiet, if she still wants to do it she grumbles. That is when I make her do a down stay usually against her will- so she puts her feet up in the air to tell me she doesnt want to do it but it gets the point across.

Amanda


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Twice a week Milo starts incessant barking before 6 a.m. because that's when the sanitation men start their run (at my house of course). He otherwise barks at any noise close enough to my house to disturb him. That doesn't bother me so much, it's when he barks at me because he wants something and I'm not responding, that drives me crazy. They all have their days, much as we do.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Julie, I've done exactly that each and every time and he won't stop. He will keep up with the growling after I let go of him. I'm hoping that this is just because of the window washers and that he will stop soon. I still correct him each and every time so maybe he just needs another three days of corrections for it to sink in. No one claimed that he was that bright. 

Thanks Susan, I was starting to feel like a bad mom for getting so annoyed. Kubrick is afraid of carts, or anything with wheels, that are just sitting with no one pushing it. I have no idea why. He won't bark at it, but he will give it a wide berth. Go figure.

Amanda, your little devil Belle does the same thing that Kubrick does - he grumbles because he doesn't want to listen to me. I've put him on his back when he does that too, but he will still try to grumble after I've let him go. I feel like he's really testing me and I'm determined to be the winner in this "fight."


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lina,
That is what it takes. Sounds like he has a strong will like Belle and is totally willing to take that boss position. Everyone at training used to laugh because I had to put Belle on her back and hold her there... she is so tiny but I swear I thought I was going to break her back because she tried to push off the ground. She has gotten better since I have stuck with it. I also know what triggers her to go into crazy mode so I try to control it before it gets there. Dogs that are out of control drive her crazy and she has to police them. I really just try and avoid it or I get her watching me and start training when we have to be in that situation.

Just stick with it and don't give in!

Amanda


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Lina..Reece does this...he knows I don't want him barking...so he does the "boof" under his breath...like I won't hear it...

He usually does it when he hears Axl bark outside...he is a Axl wannabe

I tell him no..in a firm voice..but he still does it...it hasn't gotten any worse...and he doesn't do it all the time....

He just does it lower and lower, like surely she can't hear me nowound:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amanda, I think he really is just stubborn. He isn't at all alpha around me. When I put him on his back when he's misbehaving, he hardly struggles at all. There are times when he will struggle for a second or two, but he always gives in fairly quickly. I think he knows that I'm boss but he is a complainer. My mom says that he gets that from me as I like to complain a lot. LOL.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Paige, is Reece copying Kubrick?! That is EXACTLY what he does! I guess there is no end in sight to this if Reece is still doing it, you can bet that Kubrick will keep doing it. blah.

Case in point: I just read your post to my fiance and he asked if you have met Kubrick. LOL.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Lina said:


> Paige, is Reece copying Kubrick?! That is EXACTLY what he does! I guess there is no end in sight to this if Reece is still doing it, you can bet that Kubrick will keep doing it. blah.


The good news is it's really quiet..so he won't disturb any of the neighbors

I have tried all the tricks to get him to stop..that's probably why it hasn't got any worse....

Reece is very obedient in everything else...Just let him know you don't like it and I'm sure he won't do it very often either.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

For some reaon, Sedona does not like certain things. One was the upside down wheelbarrow wheel that she boofed at. Once I righted it, she stopped. My father-in-law gave us one of those large, round, rainwater showerheads and Sedona freaked. She boofed at it and backed up from it but stared at it. Another is a doll I have on my dresser on a stand. It has a net over it's face (as part of a hat) and Sedona boofs at her if I put the doll on the ground to dust the dresser. Anything that makes her unsure gets a boof, anything that she feels she needs to protect us from gets a real bark.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

be grateful. when I tell my boys NO they just keeping getting LOUDER! sounds like you are doing all the right things--- vent anytime-- and if worse comes to worse- I can always take Kubrick off your hands....LOL.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I haven't read all the responses, but perhaps Kubrick is protecting you. Perhaps if you say Thank you and listen to what he has made a noise at. Soon you can let him know that certain noises are OK.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Missy said:


> be grateful. when I tell my boys NO they just keeping getting LOUDER! sounds like you are doing all the right things--- vent anytime-- and if worse comes to worse- I can always take Kubrick off your hands....LOL.


Missy....I used to do that when Axl barked and she just got louder too...then I read that they think you are joining in when you do that..:doh:


----------



## pizno (May 8, 2007)

'Boofing', what a perfect word for that. I think its kind of cute, actually. What I don't like is the out of the blue, give me a heart attack 'WOOFWOOFWOOFWOOF' because what. A dog walked by. Drives me nuts. 

Want to know what else drives me nuts? Marvin wanting to go out on the screened porch (so he can woofwoofwoofwoof), back in, back out, back in. And sucker that I am, I spend my dinner reaching over and opening the door, over and over. And its freezing out! 

Carol


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

pizno said:


> 'Boofing', what a perfect word for that. I think its kind of cute, actually. What I don't like is the out of the blue, give me a heart attack 'WOOFWOOFWOOFWOOF' because what. A dog walked by. Drives me nuts.
> 
> Want to know what else drives me nuts? Marvin wanting to go out on the screened porch (so he can woofwoofwoofwoof), back in, back out, back in. And sucker that I am, I spend my dinner reaching over and opening the door, over and over. And its freezing out!
> 
> Carol


When mine try to pull that usually Nigel (my dennis the menace) he goes out for 1 hour...I don't play his game...Of course hubby falls for it all the time...I actually have to tell him to stop..


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Biscuit does the low growl and the muffled BWoof sound, too, and sometimes even some crazy barking, when someone/or another dog/cat/etc. is outside the door, on the porch, walking by the house, etc. His hearing is incredibly acute. I really think it is a normal instinct, and I only try to discourage it if it goes on and on. When he does it, I thank him and reassure him, then tell him no if he continues. He gets it, and stops. Otherwise, B. is a very very quiet dog, not barky at all. 

((He does have some irrational fears which will make him dramatically barky, like of unfamiliar things that loom over him, like a fountain, or a parked covered motorcycle, or, recently, a display of pumpkins. He goes nuts barking as though threatened, but this is really infrequent, and we find it amusing. However, I'm sure that walking down the streets of Manhattan, you can't have Kubrick randomly barking like that.))

I do think Kubrick is growing up and this new behavior demonstrates his increasing awareness of being in the safety of your apt., versus being aware of what's lurking on the outside, and especially,his desire to protect you. I would find it normal and acceptable, as long as he pretty much stops when reassured or told to stop. Obviously the window cleaners triggered it and so now it's a little exagerated, and he's trying it out, but he should calm down if you keep reassuring him.

What would bother me much more would be the little human bodies hurtling against my apt. door. Jeez, what's up with that? That would be totally unacceptable to me, and I would have a serious talk w/the parents or your landlord. No wonder that upsets Kubrick! That must sound really threatening to him.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Carolina, I think your response is totally normal. Martha is my "bwoof'er" too. As soon as I tell her to be quiet, she turns towards me and just kinda burps a few barks my way that sound like bwoof.

Vent away. Sometimes it really helps to share your frustrations with people who understand. You might get some feedback that helps too.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments and tips everyone! Hopefully Kubrick will stop doing this as often. I don't mind him doing it every once in a while but it's just gone a little overboard the last couple of days.

Amy, that little kid really IS annoying. However, he belongs to my landlord so.... I don't really feel right complaining about him to them. Especially because it seems that it only happens when he's with his nanny and not the parents. I guess I just don't want to start a confrontation over it. Plus, Kubrick tends to bark (really bark not bwoof) when the kid does it, and he doesn't seem scared, just interested in what is going on. He really bwoofs the most just when someone walks outside and that is what bothers me since it's something that happens every day multiple times a day.

Kubrick is not a barker when he freaks out over something outside... he tends to give it a wide berth instead. I guess that's better than barking all over the streets of Manhattan, like you said.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I think we ALL have times of frustration, Lina..that's normal! Gucci is alot like Sedona and Biscuit, she'll grumble and bwoof at things she finds 'upsetting' or 'out of place', ie.like if I move something to a new place in the house and she doesn't SEE someone actually do it...she'll get upset, etc.

She also does that 'alerting'/watchdog thing, I've taught her the "Shhhhh" command and use that. I guess her vocalness doesnt' really bother me that much, but I suppose it would if we were in an apartment or hotel (I am flashing-back to a sleepness night in a hotel room where she alerted me to every single sound and I did NOT get a wink of sleep!) 

The "shhh" command has actually worked to quiet her BEFORE she starts in. The other day...I heard the gardeners and gave her a quick "shh" and she actually didn't bark or grumble, so maybe that's progress? I don't really mind her alerting me...but when I acknowledge whatever is going on, she'd better stop. I guess the best way to get him to stop is to let him know that YOU are the one reacting to the sounds and protecting the house and keep on letting him know that sounds are 'okay' and normal, I hope it is just a phase and he was spooked by the window washers.

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I think they do it out of fear. Kodi doesn't do it, but Shelby does. I just got over and ask her what's wrong, or who's out there. When she realizes it's really nothing, she settles right down. it usually happens when she's been asleep and maybe hears something strange.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Carol wrote:* "What I don't like is the out of the blue, give me a heart attack 'WOOFWOOFWOOFWOOF' because what. A dog walked by. Drives me nuts. 
Want to know what else drives me nuts? Marvin wanting to go out on the screened porch (so he can woofwoofwoofwoof), back in, back out, back in. And sucker that I am, I spend my dinner reaching over and opening the door, over and over. And its freezing out!"*

Oh my. I could have written this post word for word, Carol! UGH! How I hate the incessant barking and in and out, in and out. Paige, I don't know how to stop it, but I can't have him out there barking his fool head off for 30 or 60 mins. Our neighbors are very close and I'm already self conscious because Ricky's an annoying barker.

Lina, as you can see, I also get quite aggravated about certain behaviors from my pooches and it doesn't mean we don't love them. We just need to vent sometimes.  We have a citronella spray collar we use and it's very nice not to have to jump up, " SSssshhh" him, correct and praise each and every time. Even with the collar, Ricky can get into a WOOFWOOFWOOF mode if someone's in their yard next door or there's a loud noise that won't stop.

It's exhausting........... sigh.....


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

When Beamer gets scared by soemthing or he see's something in the house thats odd he will sit in front of us and start whinning/hissing/barking/boofing.. and biting our fingers and hands.. lol So weird... but tis more cute than anything, cause his bark is so funnnyyyyyyyyyy...


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I really think alot of this is age related, Smarty is 9 months old, very vocal and protective. She lets me know everything that is going on. In the hotel/motel situation it is sometimes bad. She barks at people we meet in the hall ways. I do try to distract her and it works most of the time. She is never totally out of control and I also think part of it is fear, "Get them before they get me".

Because we travel alone so much I do not get to aggressive on correcting it.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Ok call it tough love but when the barking gets to the point of irritating, I break out the water bottle. It might be harsh but it works like a charm.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Linda, I have no problem with tough love! I haven't tried the water bottle yet because he's not barking to such an extent that I would think I needed it. However, if he was really BARKING and not just bwoofing like a dork, I would definitely use the water bottle!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

And Ryan, you need a video of Beamer's funny bark for us!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

That will turn into a full bark in time! Scudder did that same 1/4 bark grumble thing until he grew into a man! Get the water bottle ready. My guys think they need to protect me.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

LOL Linda, I will keep that in mind. Give that sweet little man Scudder a belly rub from me!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

oh he'll love that Lina. Little boy just got neutered Friday!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh poor Scudder! How is he doing? Hopefully he's not feeling too down.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

He is back to his old self, harassing the other 2! Thanks for asking.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm glad that he is doing so well!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

This is so funny...I've heard Tessa do the low "bwoofing" and thought it was just her. It must be another Hav trait. She'll only regular bark a few times at doorbells, loud sounds, etc. Not annoying ...yet.

Lord knows I get annoyed at my kids more times than I'd like to admit and during "senioritis" I wanted to pack their bags and send them off to college early, lol! But I love them to death!! Same with our furbabies


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Beamer Bwoofs to.. its to funny.. I think they all do it...


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Is that a Havanese thing? Gryff does the little voof too. I typed it with a "v" on purpose because that's what it sounds like. He always starts with the voof before a full on bark. He barks at deer and when the doorbell rings.

Lina, I'm aggravated with Gryff too because he just won't get the hang of this potty training stuff. It's really starting to drive me nuts.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear about your frustration, Lina. I do think you are wise not to make an issue of it yet with your landlord (since it is his kid). 

Scout is a big barker. Lincoln was not. But now, Lincoln has become an even bigger barker than Scout whenever someone walks by with a dog, or they see a cat, etc. It was really starting to get on my nerves. I am trying to work on it by being consistent but it is hard. I run over there and tell Lincoln NO and put him into a SIT (a more submissive posture) and hold his body/neck with my hands just to let him know I am there. Then, when he is quiet, I praise him. That seems to work somewhat and the intensity and duration of his barking has decreased. 

The biggest problem is when people come to the door and I am busy answering it - then I can't be there to do my "hold/sit" on Lincoln. 

Hopefully this stage will pass with Kubrick. Can he be distracted with a game of fetch or something else when he gets into that "mode"?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

ACKKK!!!!!!!

This morning I threw out the potty pad, and instead of putting one down immediately, well...instead I loaded some laundry in the basket and not 2 minutes later I turn around to SOFT stools on the bathroom rug!!!!:frusty: And that's after I took her outside 3X this morning.

Frustrated? YEP! lol

I ended up BWOOFING at her! ound: And of course she ate chicken yesterday which seems to make her stools soft, as does turkey (which gives her gas) So...it'll be a fun week, ehh?

Kara


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Kara, awhile back I kept finding pee rings on the backs of my rugs, so I took them up for about 2 months and I have had them back down now for over a month and so far so good..

I'm pretty sure it was Nigel doing it though.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kara, mine think the bath room rugs are pp pads too. I had to pick up all my scatter rugs. My Mom will keep putting them down near the front and back doors, and they will ignore them for a while, and then - BAM - poop.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

My maltese hasn't seen a pee pad in 4 years but we have to shut the bathroom doors cause she will walk right in the bathroom and pee on them. Everytime she stays with my mother in law, she has to have a reminder about picking up the front door mat 

Amanda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

That's so funny about the bathroom rugs. Kubrick doesn't seem to think that at all about ours. It's the one room in the house that he has never had an accident in! I guess I should count my blessings, heh?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Lina,

When Gucci was VERY young and we were housebreaking..she would go POOP *RIGHT in front of the toilet*!!! It used to really crack up my husband and I, because she was just so DARN smart that she knew the humans went there, so why couldn't SHE? ound: I swear, if that girl could've gotten up to use the toilet, she would've!!

Atleast that made clean-up convenient! LOL

Gosh, I don't know what to think since this is a somewhat common phenomenon! I guess I *could* pick up the bathroom rugs, but then I would atleast have to put a towel in front of the shower and I wonder if that would be 'fair game' too?!?!

Kara


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

The rule is just shut the bathroom door in our house, if it isn't Belle peeing on the rug, it is Dora dragging out the toliet paper or stealing panties! Even house guest quickly learn the rules!

Amanda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Just wanted to share that there were some kids running around in the hallway just now and all Kubrick did was look at the door and cock his head and then went back to what he was doing. It was exactly what he used to do! YAY! I had a little party for him about what a good quiet boy he was being! So hopefully the crazy growling and bwoofing has passed and he's not so worried about the window washers anymore.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hooray, Lina!!!!! :whoo:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Way to go Kubrick! I knew he was a perfect little boy! What a cutie.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Linda wroteL _:"Ok call it tough love but when the barking gets to the point of irritating, I break out the water bottle. It might be harsh but it works like a charm."_

Linda, I am not past using a water bottle at all. I even tried it for a couple of days, but all I got was water on my floors and a pause in barking for a few seconds. My problem is that Ricky barks in other parts of the house (esp. if he's alone there) and in the back yard! I can't run after him each and every time to spray him, so we got a citronella spray collar. It is like our "babysitter" and corrects his barking when we aren't around him. It has been working quite well, though if he sees someone in their back yard or an animal of some kind, he doesn't really care about being sprayed, he just barks and barks.

I ran out of spray last week and the past two days have been horribly frustrating! When I'm in my pj's, in slippers, and Ricky's on the snowy or wet deck barking like an idiot, it's not easy to get to him. My commands, corrections, praising when he's quiet dont' always work and I resort to going out there, slipping around, picking him up (if he doesn't run away) and getting him indoors with a scolding. sigh......... I KNOW he's bored sometimes, but I dont' want to have to entertain him non-stop. I have things to do! lol Ricky also barks out of fear when he hears any sound from outdoors or a voice. Those barks are the hardest ones to stop. ARGH !

I'm about ready to call a trainer to come help us with this. Ricky is 16 months old and I dont' want to have to deal with this for then next 15 years!!!!!!

Boy....... do I sound frustrated, or what?? lol


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Marj, wow now I feel like a dork for being frustrated with Kubrick's little bwoofs! I think that a trainer is probably a good idea if you've tried everything you can think of and things are still not getting better. If you do decide to go that route, please keep us updated and let us know how things go!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

You're not a dork, Lina. That's what this forum is for, to vent about behaviors we're unfamiliar with!! It's great to have a reference point for those of us who've never raised a Hav (or a dog ) before !!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Linda, I am not past using a water bottle at all. I even tried it for a couple of days, but all I got was water on my floors and a pause in barking for a few seconds.


My boys react very differently to the water bottle discipline: Lincoln is totally undaunted and just thinks "Hey, she wants to play!!" and gets more hyper, and Scout looks like he is mortally wounded and will slink away with his tail down. Sigh....

And, yeah, Marj, the floor gets pretty wet!! :biggrin1:


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

When we went to the breeder to choose a puppy, Tessa's little brother went into the ex-pen as we 'eliminated' puppies. He was a barking maniac and totally unfazed when the breeder sat beside the pen with a water bottle. It was so funny (to me, not her I'm sure!) She told me he was adopted this past week and his new mom and dad changed his name to Cain...as in "raising Cain", lol!! So far the barking doesn't seem to be genetic :-0


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

That's funny, Jan! lol "Raisin' Cain"? ound: Now, if that is a name to live up to, I don't know what is?? 

Reminds me of a kid I know named Daemon...but his parents have nicknamed Demon (for all the trouble he finds/creates!!) 

Gucci LIKES water bottles/water guns. She thinks that is great fun and thinks its a game. That would never fly training her! 

Kara


----------

